# Asus GT Xinerama [edit] 2 X - Server

## curator

Hi,

nachdem mein gentoo nun (fast) laeuft, werde ich mich der xorg.conf zuwenden, die zZ noch nicht existiert, KDE also offensichtlich mit STANDARD einstellungen laeuft.

Also, meine Grafikkarte 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)
```

 ist eine Asus EN8500GT.

Daher habe ich den nvidia treiber aus dem Portage installiert, und die Datei nvdia-xconfig gestartet. Diese Datei erzeugt mir eine xorg.conf, die aber leider mein kdm vom starten abhaelt. 

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Sat May 26 01:03:50 PD

T 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Sollen mal zwei Monitore werden, aber einer wuerde mir erstmal reichenLast edited by curator on Thu Sep 13, 2007 8:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Vortex375

Du musst uns den Inhalt von /var/log/Xorg.0.log posten, damit wir sehen können, warum der X-Server nicht startet.

----------

## curator

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux QuadCore 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Sat Aug 25 19:36:10 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 25 August 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 28 19:07:36 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x6ae0a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29c0 card 1043,8276 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29c1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:2: chip 8086,2939 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,293c card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,293e card 1043,829f rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2940 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,2948 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:5: chip 8086,294a card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 92 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2918 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2921 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2930 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2926 card 1043,8277 rev 02 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0421 card 1043,8245 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1969,1048 card 1043,8226 rev b0 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 197b,2363 card 1043,824f rev 03 class 01,06,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 197b,2363 card 1043,824f rev 03 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:01:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,000e rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:03:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,81fe rev c0 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x4900000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8f00000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0421) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfa000000/25, I/O @ 0xcc00/7, BIOS @ 0xfe8e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf9fff400 - 0xf9fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000948f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf9fff400 - 0xf9fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000948f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf9fff400 - 0xf9fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000948f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:45:12 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module wfb

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf9fff400 - 0xf9fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000948f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf9fff400 - 0xf9fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000948f (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [47] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [48] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8500 GT (G86) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.34.00.13

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8500 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     FUS L19W-2 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS L19W-2 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (79, 100); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffdff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x40000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf9fff400 - 0xf9fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf9fff800 - 0xf9fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf9ff8000 - 0xf9ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf9fffc00 - 0xf9ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfe8e0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a48f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000948f (0x10) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0x0000b880 - 0x0000b89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [49] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [50] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [51] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [52] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(--) NVIDIA(0): No video decoder detected

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

```

----------

## schachti

Hilft Dir das weiter? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95365 (letzter Beitrag).

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht die bessere Lösung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-572007-highlight-libwfb.html#4156264

----------

## curator

Hab jetzt das erste gemacht, geht auch, ist das nicht gut ?

Danke aber auf jeden Fall

----------

## schachti

Die erste Variante ist umständlicher, die zweiter eleganter, und so sollte es gemacht werden.

----------

## curator

Sodenn, das hat ja funktioniert, mein Monitor geht jetzt auch mit schönem NVIDIA Logo zu Beginn.

Tastatur und Maus gehen, leider springt mein zweiter Monitor nicht an. 

Hab bisher nr die xorg.conf editiert:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Mulithead"

    Screen      0  "LCD-Screen"

    Screen      1  "CRT-Screen"

    Option         "Xinerama" "on"

    Option         "Clone" "on"

    InputDevice    "Logitech EX110 KB" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Logitech EX110 MS" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver "mouse"

     Identifier "Logitech EX110 MS"

     Option "ButtonNumber" "5"

     Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

     Option "Name" "AutoDetected"

     Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

     Option "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

     Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Logitech EX110 KB"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "LCD"

    VendorName     "Fujitsu Siemens"

    ModelName      "ScaleoView W19-1"

    HorizSync       55.5

    VertRefresh     60

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "CRT"

    VendorName     "Highscreen"

    ModelName      "MS 1779P"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 69.0

    VertRefresh     47.0 - 120.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Asus 8500GT"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "LCD-Screen"

    Device         "Asus 8500GT"

    Monitor        "LCD"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "CRT-Screen"

    Device         "Asus 8500GT"

    Monitor        "CRT"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Die log ist etwas länglich, wie kann ich die anhängen, damit man in der Datei scrollen kann, und die nicht so riesig ist?

Danke,

Alex

----------

## schachti

 *curator wrote:*   

> Tastatur und Maus gehen, leider springt mein zweiter Monitor nicht an. 

 

Hast Du es mal mit diesem How-To probiert? Infos gibt es auch in diesem Thread.

----------

## curator

Aha, verstanden, hab da paar sachen durcheinandergeworfen!

Letzte Frage:

Hab jetzt einen 19 Zoll TFT 16:9 und eine 17er CRT 4:3

Welche Aufl;sungskombination nutzt ihr bei TwinView

----------

## curator

Hallo,

mach einigen Versuchen bin ich nun dazu übergegangen, zuerst mit nvidia Programm dann per Hand, die Bildschirme getrennt zu starten. 

Das geht soweit auch ganz gut, ich ganz in der xorg.conf die Aufösungen getrennt für beide Bildschirme einstellen, jeder hat eine eigene Startleiste und ich keine Fenster auf den anderen Monitor verschieben.

Soweit so gut. Leider ist es jetzt so, dass man mit der Maus, fährt man diese bei einem rechts, beim anderen unten, an den Rand fährt, mit der Maus den Monitor wechselt. 

Schließlich meine Frage: Kann ich das deaktivieren, dass die Maus IMMER in ihrem Bildschirm bleibt die Maus mit einer Tastenkombination auf den anderen Monitor umzusetzen. (z.B. STRG + ALT + F :Cool: 

Danke für die Information, anbei noch die aktuelle xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Mulithead"

    Screen      0  "LCD-Screen" 0 0

    Screen      1  "CRT-Screen" RightOf "CRT-Screen"

    InputDevice    "Logitech EX110 KB" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Logitech EX110 MS" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver "mouse"

     Identifier "Logitech EX110 MS"

     Option "ButtonNumber" "5"

     Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

     Option "Name" "AutoDetected"

     Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

     Option "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

     Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Logitech EX110 KB"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "LCD"

    VendorName     "Fujitsu Siemens"

    ModelName      "ScaleoView W19-1"

    HorizSync       55.5

    VertRefresh     60

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "CRT"

    VendorName     "Highscreen"

    ModelName      "MS 1779P"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 69.0

    VertRefresh     47.0 - 120.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Asus 8500GT 1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Asus 8500GT 2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "LCD-Screen"

    Device         "Asus 8500GT 1"

    Monitor        "LCD"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "CRT-Screen"

 Device         "Asus 8500GT 2"

    Monitor        "CRT"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

